# How to Cook Korean Rice with Pan



## cookinworld (Sep 2, 2009)

You don't have a rice cooker. No problem. Here is how to cook Korean rice (white and short grain) using a cooking pan.

4 Servings

*Ingredients:*

2 cups white rice, short grain (e.g., Rhee Chun Rice)
2 cups water

*Cookware:*
1 multi-layer cooking pan (I used iCook's 2-qt. Junior Saute Pan)

*Preparation:*

Rinse the rice in cold water about three times.
Soak the rice in cold water for 30 minitues.
Drain the water and place the rice in a multi-layer cooking pan.
Add 2 cups of water.
Bring to a boil.
Reduce heat to low and simmer for 10 minutes.
Mix the rice up and down.
Serve.


----------

